# Probleme mit Modem Creatix CTX602-V1



## Maria R (17. Januar 2004)

Hallo wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Modem Creatix CTX602. 
Ich habe den Treiber von Smartlink.com. Doch leider bringe ich das Modem nicht zum laufen weder auf WIN98 noch WIN ME. Beim Modem Test kommt die Meldung das Kommunikationprobleme aufgetreten sind oder dass das Modem vielleicht von einem anderen Wählprogramm benutzt wird. 
Ich wüste nicht welche  Anwendung dafür in Frage käme.
Wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand da weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## gunes (31. Januar 2004)

*du bist nicht allein*

entschuldige, du bist nicht allein... wir haben ein Mist gekauft...


Creatix ctx602 ... Keine Unterstützung von Creatix,,, 
Also ... Wenn du weiterwissen solltest,,,,,,, schreiben ok...


Gruss, gunes


----------



## Maria R (28. Februar 2004)

Gibt es den wirklich keinen der sich mit dem Creatix CTX 602_V1 auskennt?
Ich habe schon alles mögliche probiert und sogar im Internet viele angeschrieben die eines bei Ebay versteigert haben,aber ich habe bisher keinen gefunden der es unter WIN98/ME zum laufen gebracht hat.
Gehört den so ein Modem nicht verboten?
Ich bin tief enttäuscht von so einem Schrott


----------



## Spocky008 (14. Mai 2005)

Hey  Mädels

hab nun wegen dem Modem  3 Stunden im Internet gegruschtelt, da ich auch eins rumliegen hatte.

Treiber  GEFUNDEN !

Sag aber net wo !

Schau hier nach:  http://www.fujitsu-siemens.at

In Österreich isch unproblematischer,  beim Treiber - Software suche eingeben:  CTX

schon findet Ihr alles, was das Herz   bzw. was CREATIX nicht bieten kann.

Mfg.  SPOCKY


----------

